# 2005 Frontier - What did you pay?



## myculito (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm interested in seeing what some of you have managed to pay for your '05 Frontier in your neck of the woods.

If you could, please list the following:

- Trim level (SE, NISMO, LE, etc.)
- Accessories (Rockford Fosgate, sunroof, leather, etc.)
- What you paid (BEFORE tax, tag, dealer fees, etc.)
- Dealer and City, State

Thanks!


----------



## Hackker (Aug 5, 2005)

Picked up mine about 2 months ago. '05 Crew Cab Nismo 4x4 with the RF, sunroof/rack, microfilter, and floormats. Negotiated on the out the door price and it was $26,800. Tax rate is 6.75%, so I'd probably guess that it broke down to $25,000 for the truck, a $100 in doc fees/temp tag, and tax being the rest. 

Dealer was in Bowling Green, OH (20 miles from Toledo, OH).


----------



## AZLS1 (Sep 6, 2005)

Crew Cab LE
Floor Mats and Micro filter.
$21,600
Avondale Nissan, Avondale, AZ


----------



## brain (Jun 29, 2005)

2005 LE 4x4 Crew Cab, V6 - Storm Grey
- Power Sunroof
- RF Package
- Towing Package
- Microfilter

Nissan North in Delaware Co. (Columbus), OH

I paid $28,200 out the door and after a $1000 rebate, so it was probably about $27,400 before taxex/fees. This was in the end of June.

Where are you from, Hackker?


----------



## Hackker (Aug 5, 2005)

brain said:


> Where are you from, Hackker?


Maumee - just outside Toledo. I lived in Columbus for a few years back in the early 90's. Actually I'll be back that way in a few weeks running in the Marathon. :thumbup:


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

05 NISMO Auto 4X4 KC Every Option offered: $26,500.00 
Indianapolis, IN


----------



## hawaiibrew (Sep 14, 2005)

Don't have a 2005 , but just picked up a 2000 Frontier Crew Cab 2WD all power, automatic, with 37,000 miles for $9500.

May give you an idea of resale?


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

hawaiibrew said:


> Don't have a 2005 , but just picked up a 2000 Frontier Crew Cab 2WD all power, automatic, with 37,000 miles for $9500.
> 
> May give you an idea of resale?


05 nismo LE king cab, all options, 25,600


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

2005 NISMO Crew Cab 4x4
- Traction Package
- Tow Hitch Receiver
- Sliding Bed Extender
- Floor Mats

$24,988 + TTL (Nissan Supplier Employee Discount)


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

scuba91ta said:


> 05 nismo LE king cab, all options, 25,600


Scuba,

Where'd you find the NISMO LE? I had to create one by adding the body side molding and the step bars! :thumbup:

Sounds like our trucks might be identical!


----------



## Brendan B (Sep 4, 2005)

'05 SE CC 4X4
-ABLS
-Power Package
-Tow Hitch Package
-Floor Mats
-Microfilter
-Sliding Bed Extender

$23,175


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

2005 Nismo CC 4x2
-Rockford-Fosgate Package
-Sunroof
-Side-Curtain Airbags
-Receiver Hitch/Tow Package
-Sliding Bed Extender
-Hard Tonneau (Back ordered from Nissan, it's paid for but I'm still waiting for it)
-Floor mats
-Bought it mid-July, so it came with chrome mirrors & door handles

Final price was about $27,000 and change.
With 6% tax the total came to just under $28,700
Most expensive damn vehicle I ever bought!!!
(And certainly the nicest!)


----------



## Worren (Sep 18, 2005)

Got a 2005 SE extended cab with the usual stuff. Came with fancy wheels, v-6 and a flimsy bedliner. In Georgia they wanted 28386 plus 7% sales tax, tags and title. 20 minutes away over the river in South Carolina the identical rig went for 22700 plus 5% tax, tag and title. South Carolina dealers have always took care of us poor Georgia boys. We have a crazy thing called the ad-valorem tax. It's based on some formula they made up and change whenever the governor feels like it. It can add up to a lot of bucks real fast. S.C. dealers make you pay the first 400 dollars and they eat the rest.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Worren said:


> We have a crazy thing called the ad-valorem tax. It's based on some formula they made up and change whenever the governor feels like it. It can add up to a lot of bucks real fast.


When I moved to GA I was told the Ad Valorum Tax was for the maintenance and up-keep of the roads... I've yet to find the road all that money's been spent on!


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Worren said:


> Got a 2005 SE extended cab with the usual stuff. Came with fancy wheels, v-6 and a flimsy bedliner. In Georgia they wanted 28386 plus 7% sales tax, tags and title. 20 minutes away over the river in South Carolina the identical rig went for 22700 plus 5% tax, tag and title. South Carolina dealers have always took care of us poor Georgia boys. We have a crazy thing called the ad-valorem tax. It's based on some formula they made up and change whenever the governor feels like it. It can add up to a lot of bucks real fast. S.C. dealers make you pay the first 400 dollars and they eat the rest.


You must live close to me. I got my Nismo from Key Nissan in S.C. because Vaden Nissan couldn't find one that had all three R-F/Sunroof/Airbags options. They were willing to order one (takes 90 days or more) but Key had one sitting on the lot. I can't really say that Key was any cheaper, since Vaden couldn't locate one they never gave me a real hard price. I can say that my buying experience with Key was pretty painless and hassle-free. (Except for the back-ordered hard tonneau but that's not their fault.)


----------



## Worren (Sep 18, 2005)

Got mine from Bob Richards in North Augusta. And only by coincidence. The 520 freeway ends across from Richards place and there was an accident we had to go round. I was on my way to the Ford place to look at a Ranger but fate put us in Richard's lot. I think I got a good deal. Of course I may have to get another one. The wife took it to the golf course and fell in love with it, so now instead of my tools it's full of golf clubs.


----------



## billygg (Jul 29, 2005)

2005 nissan frontier King Cab storm gray

v-6 SE with the alloy wheel and power package upgrade
bed extender
floor mats

came out to 21,646 off the lot.

this was after rebate, tax, and tags..


----------



## myculito (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, my father finally took the dive:

2005 LE Crew Cab 4X2
- Super Black/Camel Leather
- Sunroof 
- Rockford Fosgate package
- Floormats
- Bed Extender
- Microfilter

$25,083, plus tax and tag. This was with VPP pricing.


----------



## hondacrazy (Feb 18, 2005)

Just bought mine about 4 hours ago...

'05 Radiant Silver 4x4 Crew Cab SE
-Bed Extender, sprayed on bedliner, floor mats, complete tow package, 6yr/100k bumper-to-bumper warranty that covers stuff like belts, hoses, and a few other wear items 
-$23,400--$25,600 (after taxes, title and tags included)
-Conicelli Nissan, Norristown, PA


----------



## pyronn (Sep 26, 2005)

Just brought mine home!

- Nismo 4x2 King Cab, Storm Grey
- Spray in bed liner, bedrail caps
- $20,400
- Alliance, ElizCity NC

yoohoo!!


----------



## jcivic00 (Mar 6, 2005)

Crew cab SE

Power pkg
Keyless entry
spray on liner
utilitrac
receiver hitch
foglights
Storm grey
automatic

18,900 +ttl

Gotta love VPP pricing


----------



## chrdog (Sep 26, 2005)

i dont have it yet, but im stuck on either getting the plain SE KC 4x2 or the Nismo KC 4x2. they are givin either one 500 UNDER invoice (500 over invoice-1000 nissan incentive), which comes out to a few hundred under sticker OTD. this is a good price...right? :cheers: if not, ill keep shoppin around


----------



## Hackker (Aug 5, 2005)

chrdog said:


> i dont have it yet, but im stuck on either getting the plain SE KC 4x2 or the Nismo KC 4x2. they are givin either one 500 UNDER invoice (500 over invoice-1000 nissan incentive), which comes out to a few hundred under sticker OTD. this is a good price...right? :cheers: if not, ill keep shoppin around


This late in the year, I'd think that you could do better. I bought my truck probably 2.5 months ago and got them to around $900 under invoice. If I was buying today, I personally would expect to be able to get $1,500 under invoice (with the incentives) since the '06s will be coming out soon.


----------



## chrdog (Sep 26, 2005)

guess ill call around. the guy should have won an oscar then, cus he acted like if he went any lower they were gonna repo his house and eat his cat.


----------



## Hackker (Aug 5, 2005)

chrdog said:


> guess ill call around. the guy should have won an oscar then, cus he acted like if he went any lower they were gonna repo his house and eat his cat.


They all act like that. The dealer I bought from swore they couldn't go any lower when I was negotiating through e-mail. They pretty much made it seem like the financial well being of the dealership would be affected in a horrible way if they sold it for any less. So I thanked the guy for his time and told them that if they somehow could do better to let me know, otherwise we were done. 

The next Monday they were somehow able to go down another $300. haha


----------



## AZdriver (Sep 8, 2005)

*Cash price*

I wrote the the check for $18,256.00 - out the door price. 

Got a 2005 Frontier King Cab in Avalanche White:

4.0 liter V-6 SE with the alloy wheel and power package upgrade including cruise, keyless entry & power mirrors

6 speed manual tranny

Chintzy bed liner, flip out bed extender 

Dealer installed Lo-Jack

microfilter

sliding rear window

floor mats


----------



## chrdog (Sep 26, 2005)

AZdriver said:


> I wrote the the check for $18,256.00 - out the door price.
> 
> Got a 2005 Frontier King Cab in Avalanche White:
> 
> ...


what dealer?


----------



## Mil132 (Aug 15, 2005)

2005 nissan frontier King Cab Silver

v-6 SE with the alloy wheel and power package upgrade
bed extender
floor mats

came out to 18202 off the lot.

this was after rebate, tax, and tags..

Coggin Nissan Jacksonville, Fl.


----------



## chrdog (Sep 26, 2005)

did you have a trade-in for that price? nobody wants to budge after they hit invoice


----------



## Mil132 (Aug 15, 2005)

No trade! Srry I left it out.


----------



## pyronn (Sep 26, 2005)

Mil132 said:


> No trade! Srry I left it out.


Great deal.


----------

